# Relative/Absolute Pfadangabe. Wie unterscheiden?



## BeSp (10. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,
bin gerade auf ein Problem gestoßen: Möchte als Speicherort für einige Dateien einen Pfad in meinem Programm setzen können. (z.b. ein textfeld, o.ä.) ... Problem habe ich nun soweit, wenn einmal ein absoluter Pfad angegeben wird oder einfach ein relativer Pfad. Für die Weiterverarbeitung wäre das eine wichtig zu wissen 

Wie kann ich denn ggf. aus dieser Pfadangabe herausbekommen um welche Art Pfad es sich da handeln könnte?

mfg, Besp


----------



## SlaterB (10. Mrz 2008)

absolute Pfade:
/xy/yz
oder
c:/xy/yz

relative Pfade:
xy/yz

wenn die relativen Pfade bei dir auch mit / beginnen,
dann musst du entweder aufwendig prüfen, ob der relative Pfad vorhanden ist (im schlimmsten Fall ist beides möglich)
oder mit deinen Eingabe-Usern schimpfen


----------



## Wildcard (10. Mrz 2008)

http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/io/File.html#isAbsolute()


----------



## HLX (10. Mrz 2008)

Auch sehr schön zur Weiterverarbeitung (vielleicht brauchst du die Pfad-Info dann nicht mehr):

http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/io/File.html#getCanonicalPath()


----------



## BeSp (12. Mrz 2008)

HLX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Auch sehr schön zur Weiterverarbeitung (vielleicht brauchst du die Pfad-Info dann nicht mehr):
> 
> http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/io/File.html#getCanonicalPath()



Klasse, danke!
Das wusste ich (wie so oft) noch nicht


----------

